# What do you call...



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)




----------



## gc9 (Jul 3, 2012)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> I think water closet refers to the whole bathroom. We call it tue poop coupe. Even wrote it on a print that way years ago. Archy got a kick out of it.


Poop coupe :clap: I would put that drawing in a frame on my office wall :thumbup:


----------



## thom (Nov 3, 2006)

Water closet has to many meanings to be useful here. I call it the commode closet.


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

txgencon said:


> the little room within the master bath that contains only the water closet (and perhaps a wall cabinet)?


Sanctuary... :jester:

Only place you can say... "Sorry, can't hear you... wait til I get out" and get away with it... :laughing:


----------



## thecabinetguy (Jun 4, 2012)

txgencon said:


> the little room within the master bath that contains only the water closet (and perhaps a wall cabinet)?


I was really hoping you were gonna set us up with a good Popsicle joke here...kinda like, what side of the house do you put porch on?


*wait for it*


The outside. 

Hey, I'm an old man...I can make old man jokes. My kids loved that one.


----------



## txgencon (Jan 4, 2011)

An architect just told me she calls it the "water closet closet" and will label it on a drawing as below:


----------



## Astrix (Feb 23, 2009)

In most of Europe, the term WC is used the same as how we use the term Washroom. There are signs that read WC at the airport and in restaurants; and when you visit a friend's home you ask "Où est le WC" or "Wo ist Die WC"? (The W is pronounced like a V.)

In the region where I live in Canada, the term "ensuite" means a private bathroom off of a bedroom. The term "toilet enclosure" or commode enclosure" is used for a toilet fixture that is in a separate and private section from the rest of the bathroom.

I have heard the term Throne Room before, but this is the first time I have heard the term Poop Coupe. :laughing: I find it funny and think I might start using it. I know someone who refers to the bathroom as the "Wipe House".


----------

